# Old Klixon sequencer



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Shot in the dark here.
Anyone have a diagram for a Klixon 59010D-2 sequencer? I have to replace 3 of them in an obsolete Chromalox PTAC (50+ years).
Trying to save myself a ton of time tracing the wiring so that I can use a White Rogers type.

Thanks


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

My gut reaction is to replace the whole mess with an el-cheapo programmable relay and a few contactors. Is that not feasible?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Mike in Canada said:


> My gut reaction is to replace the whole mess with an el-cheapo programmable relay and a few contactors. Is that not feasible?


No room. I can rewire the unit for the WR sequencers but because everything is wrapped into a cable assembly it makes it harder to trace. If i knew what each terminal on the old Klixon did, then it wouldn't be such a PITA. 
Just being lazy lol


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

wcord said:


> No room. I can rewire the unit for the WR sequencers but because everything is wrapped into a cable assembly it makes it harder to trace. If i knew what each terminal on the old Klixon did, then it wouldn't be such a PITA.
> Just being lazy lol


I used to work on those things. 25+years ago.

just to re fresh my noodle.

This is a through the wall Heat/AC unit for say a hotel room? very compact?

Or the larger tonnage upright models, for a larger area. 

worked on both.

If you send a photo or Model number of the unit. I might be able to help you.

I will see what manuals I have left in my book bins.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

This is a 50+ year old Chromalox. Couldnt find a lable on it. Kinda hard to describe. Almost like a thru the wall, but unbelievably simple. Not like the units of today. 
Basically a blower with 3 elements and a separate condenser located behind the blower unit. 
Controls are very similar to an electric furnace. 3 sequencers, fan relay for AC, continuous fan switch.








I'm assuming that 1 set of contacts is for the fan. Of course, 1 set of wires is the 24v bimetalic heater. The other 2 contacts are for 1 element and something else.
The problem with tracing, is that the whole unit has to slide out to get to the elements and high temp cut out. Hence why I'm hoping someone has a termination diagram for the klixon. 
Failing that, I'll bite the bullet and rip the sucker apart.


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

I remember those. impressed that it still has the original sequencers.

Yes, that's correct. there is also a component of some of the old ones using the sequencer to keep one winding energized for the compressor motor to act as an oil heater. there should also be a low temperature klixon snap disc to prevent the relay from turning on at a very low Ambiant.

I know the unit you have and going to see what I can get you.

you may need to pull the unit to check the High limit in the element area anyway. That might be a thorn in your side if it intermittently cuts out after you do all that work.


----------

